# Late cosign



## deyoung (Oct 10, 2008)

Resident and attending physician saw ER patient on 08/23/08. Resident finished/filed note on 08/23/08. The attending didn't add her PATH note until 09/24/08. I couldn't find any regulations on this. Can anyone tell me if we could get in trouble for the late co-signature/late note entry? Please provide resources if possible.

Thanks!
Donna


----------

